
The Rise of Nvidia (2001) - drefanzor
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=405942
======
mhurron
That just makes me remember how awesome my TNT2 Ultra was. Maybe that it was
replacing a 8MB ATI card/Voodoo2 combo was part of that, but that NVIDIA card
held it's own for a while. I might even still have it somewhere.

Ah 1152x864, how I don't miss you.

------
agumonkey
Random trivia, one researcher at Nvidia was the guy who developed the NURBS
stitching (shapeshifting) algorithm for the Terminator 2 movie.
[http://www.enderton.org/eric/](http://www.enderton.org/eric/)
[https://research.nvidia.com/publication/accumulative-anti-
al...](https://research.nvidia.com/publication/accumulative-anti-aliasing)

------
aw3c2
Better link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110326050206/http://www.firing...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110326050206/http://www.firingsquad.com/features/nv2/)

------
dude3
I had the Geforce 2 GTS. Played Counter Strike like a champ.

